# hauling cost



## kevin332 (Jan 27, 2009)

I was wandering if you guys could tell me what you charge to deliver rock,dirt, etc. Obviously I know the cost of materials vary depending on what area you live in. Here in Ky, dense grade rock ranges about $11.00 per ton. I currently own a single axle dump capable of hauling 10 ton/load. What should i charge to justify my time, truck, etc. Your input is greatly appreciated:thumbsup: Also i should add that im not trying to make my living off of hauling. The truck is primarly used to pull equipment trailer and haul material to a jobsite.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

kevin332 said:


> I was wandering if you guys could tell me what you charge to deliver rock,dirt, etc. Obviously I know the cost of materials vary depending on what area you live in. Here in Ky, dense grade rock ranges about $11.00 per ton. I currently own a single axle dump capable of hauling 10 ton/load. What should i charge to justify my time, truck, etc. Your input is greatly appreciated:thumbsup: Also i should add that im not trying to make my living off of hauling. The truck is primarly used to pull equipment trailer and haul material to a jobsite.


 yeah.............. thats what I do. I would charge a lot to justify my time. For that matter , I would justify most illegal aliens. Probably help out the martian alien's too. Martians are people too !!!!!!


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Kevin,
I have a single axle like you described. I deliver sand to the job for brick and block work. I try to get at least $150 a load for the sand delivery, but I have to go a minimum of 45 miles round trip to get the sand and often more like 80 miles so I am just covering costs. Often I can get multiple jobs from one load, as I do alot of smaller jobs that maybe take 2-3 ton. If I charge $75 delivery three times for three dumps of sand I can gross $225 a load to cover my operating costs and time. 

I don't use the truck as a profit center, but more to help control costs esp. on the smaller jobs. I also like to control the sand I use as not all sand is the same so this way I can get the sand I like. 

I do try to get more money when I use the truck as a dumpster like when tearing down a chimney. If I can get the truck up close to the chimney and drop the old brick right into the box I save a bunch of time and charge the same as a dumpster drop and pick up. I can usually get $250 
to $350 per load in this situation and it is still cheaper than a dumpster. 

I just try to cover operating costs with my fees. My thinking is I am more productive having sand avialable when I need it and put it where I want it and also get the quality I want. Using it as a dumpster on wheels is the cats meow as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

I see in Kentucky the legal gross loaded weight for your truck is 32,000 lbs. 12,000 front axle, 20,000 rear axle. I hope yout truck weighs less than 12,000 lbs. to carry 10 tons.

Now the best way to see what the going rate is in your area is to call the gravel pit and see what they would charge to deliver 10 tons.


----------



## kevin332 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. Oh the truck does weigh right at 13# . This is the way i have basically been charging.


----------

